# Consumer Protection in the UAE - useful info



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You may find this article of interest (and it was written by a forum member).

http://thenational.ae/article/20090103/PERSONALFINANCE/869278011/1275&template=columnists



-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I thought you were just "attempting "work""?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Wrote that on 31st December.

-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It is worth mentioning that The National runs a consumer advice/help column every Saturday (back page of Personal Finance supplement).

Anyone with any problem, questions or issues can write to the paper and they will endeavour to deal with it.

[email protected]


For anyone who hasn't read the National, it is the best written newspaper in the UAE. It is headed up by an ex-editor of The Telegraph (UK).

And yes, I am biased. 

-


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> It is worth mentioning that The National runs a consumer advice/help column every Saturday (back page of Personal Finance supplement).
> 
> Anyone with any problem, questions or issues can write to the paper and they will endeavour to deal with it.
> 
> ...


Telegraph is a good paper...

...My Arabic teacher read it too and the main article on the front page the day before an exam was always guaranteed to be included in the reading section. Been reading it ever since


----------

